# Pheasant jerky



## fire in the hole

I have a couple of pheasants and sharp tail grouse all marinated and in the smoker. I've set my heat at 150d and plan on a 5 to 6 hr smoke........to jerky. I'm new to jerk make'n.........so, do you think I'm on the right track???? Or do I need more time or temp???


----------



## fire in the hole

Opps!!!! The thred is suppose to be "pheasant jerkY"


----------



## cfaist

Very interested in seeing how this turns out. Ive got one bird left from last season and have always been curious on makeing some. Let em know how it goes.


----------



## smokinhusker

Is it done yet? I haven't made any from pheasant or grouse, really interested!


----------



## mballi3011

I have never seen nor heard of pheasant jerkY so do it and let us know how it comes out. Please don't forget the Q-View either.


----------



## fire in the hole

I had not heard of pheasant jerky either, but have heard that if it's meat......you can make jerky. I had to give it a try and I am ver













DSCF0351.JPG



__ fire in the hole
__ Oct 17, 2012


















DSCF0352.JPG



__ fire in the hole
__ Oct 17, 2012






 pleased with my 1st attempt.

I soaked my sliced meat in brine for 4 hrs then into the MES for 8 hrs at 150d. Next time I may drop the time to 6 or 7 hrs.

The top photo is sharp tail grouse and the 2nd photo is the pheasant.


----------



## mjstewart

This is my recipe for Pheasant Jerky. There hasn't been a batch to ever return from a pheasant hunt...

15 - 20 oz. Soy Sauce - Any brand
15 oz. Worcestershire Sauce - Lea & Perrins - Preferred
15 - 20 oz. Teriyaki sauce - Any brand
4 tablespoons Dark Brown Sugar - Any brand
2 - 4 tablespoons Garlic Powder - Any brand
2 - 4 tablespoons Onion Powder - Any brand
2 - 4 teaspoons Cayenne Pepper - Any brand
2 - 4 oz. Molasses for even more flavor - Any brand

2 1/2 tablespoons Red Pepper crushed

Add all liquid ingredients into container (with lid is preferred or cover with a plastic wrap) Now add all other ingredients into the container, stir frequently. The meat is to be sliced with the grain as thin as possible (approx. 1/4"). To aid in slicing meat thinly, freeze until ice crystals are formed) this allows for more slices and a quicker drying time. Place into marinade as sliced. Make sure all meat is covered with the ingredients and stir meat occasionally to ensure all areas of meat have been exposed to the marinade. Cover and refrigerate for 24 hours or more, occasionally shaking or stirring the meat at least 2 more times.

Smoke at 160°F. to 180°F. It should take approximately 4½ hours more or less depending how thin the meat was sliced and the set temperature. You can tell the meat is done when it no longer bends and you could break off a piece with ease. But the meat should not be so dry as to be crisp and break. It is better to be more dry than under dried, so as to prevent mold. Let meat cool before storing. The net result of all this fun will give you approx. 2.5 to 3 lbs or more of the best jerky in town.


----------



## eddie lynn

Try some Canadian Goose jerky, its real good!!


----------



## smokinhusker

Looks good! I make Canadian Goose and Mallard every year when the BF comes back from waterfowl hunting-he might have to do some pheasant and grouse hunting next year!

Thanks for the recipe MJ!


----------



## cfaist

Looks good and the recipes sound amazing. Less than two weeks till opening day here in Iowa. Cant wait to try this out!!


----------



## auntieboo

I don't have a smoker --- could I make this in a dehydrator?


----------

